# [SOLVED] IOS 5 Siri



## Nico1219 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there a way to get Siri on my iPhone 4. I'm assuming it's just a particular firmware or something. Any ideas?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: IOS 5 Siri*

Plug your phone into you PC and you should be prompted to upgrade through iTunes.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: IOS 5 Siri*

Siri is only available for the iPhone 4S, apple claims the dual core A5 is needed to run it.


----------



## Nico1219 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there a jailbreak method like how to get multitasking on older unsupported devices?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: IOS 5 Siri*

Siri may only be for the 4S but if you look at the bottom of the iOS 5 page it shows it can be used on many products other than the 4S.

Apple - iOS 5 - See new features included in iOS 5.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

TSF will not assist you in any way about jailbreaking or modding devices. As of now, Siri is only available on the 4S due to hardware limitations of the current generation. Maybe this will change when it is out of Beta. However, iOS5 will run on all devices two generations ago, and up.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: IOS 5 Siri*

Edit: bump


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: IOS 5 Siri*

Please do not bump your posts. Your answer is right here:



Carpetfizz said:


> TSF will not assist you in any way about jailbreaking or modding devices. As of now, Siri is only available on the 4S due to hardware limitations of the current generation. Maybe this will change when it is out of Beta. However, iOS5 will run on all devices two generations ago, and up.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: IOS 5 Siri*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please do not bump your posts. Your answer is right here:


This isn't my thread anyway. The post originally contained something else, but I decided it was redundant, hence the "edit:" I think I've been around this forum for a while.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: IOS 5 Siri*



Jtsou said:


> This isn't my thread anyway. The post originally contained something else, but I decided it was redundant, hence the "edit:" I think I've been around this forum for a while.


Oh, I am sorry about that! Didn't see the edit =P! Also didn't notice your post count, Sorry again.:1angel:


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Please mark this thread as solved.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: IOS 5 Siri*

Marking as solved and closing.


----------

